# zblaznit se pozpátku



## Jagorr

Mým jediným štěstím bylo, že mě dějiny začaly díky této škole a jejím učitelům skutečně bavit, jinak bych se z probírání historie nejrůznějších států tam *i pozpátku zbláznila.
*
Co by měla znamenat tato fráze, popř. jakou má etymologii?


----------



## Mori.cze

Mým jediným štěstím bylo, že mě dějiny začaly díky této škole a jejím učitelům skutečně bavit, jinak bych se z *probírání historie nejrůznějších států tam i pozpátku *zbláznila*.

Pozpátku *nepatří ke "zbláznit se", ale k probírání. Je to míněno obrazně, nikoli doslova tak, že by dějiny probrali v běžném pořadí a pak ještě obráceně, ale že se tomu věnovali velmi podrobně.


----------



## bibax

Lze použít i _*tam i nazpátek*_, často se slovesy znát, umět, odříkat. Někdy míněno obrazně (jako nadsázka), někdy i doslova. Podle mne to vzniklo v souvislosti se znalostí cesty (trasy). Znát cestu tam ještě neznamená, že na zpáteční cestě nezabloudíte. Znát cestu tam i nazpátek znamená znát ji velmi dobře.

Malou násobilku odříkám třeba o půlnoci _*tam i nazpátek*_.

Další příklady z webu _(moje poznámky)_:

Ještě mu nejsou ani čtyři, a už zná celou abecedu *tam i nazpátek*. _(může být míněno doslova, ale spíše ne)_

Na otázku, kolikrát Babičku četl, umělec odpovídá: „*Tam i nazpátek* asi desetkrát.“ _(velká nadsázka)_

_"Ja k vam pišu, čevo že bolje, što ja magu iščo skazať..."_ No, není to určitě úplně přesně, ale tehdy jsem to uměl fakt _*tam i nazpátek*_ (a dokonce v azbuce!). _(asi nějaká ruská báseň)_

_EDIT: již jsem to našel - Taťána Oněginu: Я к вам пишу – чего же боле? Что я могу еще сказать?_


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji


----------

